# Life After People, the series, in case you haven't seen it.



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2020)

This was released in 2009.  It's quite interesting.  

"What would happen if every human being on Earth disappeared? This isn't the story of how we might vanish. It is the story of what happens to the world we leave behind."

You might be able to find it on tv somewhere. But here it is online.
https://watch.historyvault.com/shows/life-after-people


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 27, 2020)

I was surprised that they didn't continue this series, or at least show it more in reruns.  _Nothing Lasts Forever _might be the subtitle of the series, and it was fascinating to see the law of entropy in practice and all human creations fall into ruin, sometimes rather quickly and at other times slowly over decades and even centuries.  Fans of apocalyptic or dystopian themes would love this series, which even if somewhat depressing was captivating, and the perfect antidote to human hubris...


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 27, 2020)

I watched the original a couple times in fact...found it quite
eye opening....especially how everything humans hold dear
will dissapear.....


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

I've read a couple of non-fiction books about this.  It's actually quite comforting to know that Mother Earth will eventually heal herself of human destruction.

Can't help but wonder if She isn't muttering under her breath, "This too shall pass."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've read a couple of non-fiction books about this.  It's actually quite comforting to know that Mother Earth will eventually heal herself of human destruction.
> 
> Can't help but wonder if She isn't muttering under her breath, "This too shall pass."


The earth itself is likely to survive unless we are hit by a giant asteroid or some other such large body until the sun burns out 5 billion years in the future.  Life on the planet, however, will not unless we take immediate action.  If global warming continues to run rampant, all our atmosphere will be gone, and life will not survive that.  It's up to us.  To us.  Apathy and denial reign supreme right now with way too many people, and so all other life is likely to die with us.


----------

